# who are you today?????



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Ahhhh yes, once again the Silly Season is upon us and it gets distorted....







[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]HENCE the picture to make some stop and think? (_okay maybe Some..alot think they are above any of the deadly listed...)..._[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I wonder if anyone has learned this year that it is NOT what you can "get" out of this season (_gimme, gimme, gimme_) it's about how you handle yourself and teach your children all along.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Obviously mine do GET IT as I read a blog from Andrea.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]No I am not out trying to talk the relatives into spending money they don't have to 'get the kids _everything _they *WANT*' playing sides as too whomever spends the most is obviously the better set of grand parents....[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]That would make me as bad as the rest of the GREED that is out there....Instead I have (_and done this before_) a trip to the local homeless shelter can show kids of the electroniuc age, they actually have everything they NEED. Also teaches them compassion and humility....[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I don't run around stressed like a chicken either...I'd rather be home, then out with those who think ONE time a year they should be kind and giving, nice to eachother.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I really hope no one that reads these can relate to any of the [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DEADLY sins.... [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Looked inside lately? [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Jealous of anybody? Worried about money? Think you deserve to be better then anyone else? Pushing your kids to be what *YOU* want (_because it makes you look good & gain status in whatever community you feel you belong to_)and not who they are?-- The list can go on and on....[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Children learn and speak by who they are taught by. They are the greatest gift in the world. As an adult, I have always thought it was my sole purpose to put myself on a backburner and raise them into adulthood.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Andrea's blog honors me..[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Alex's choices and conversations lately HONOR ME just by a statement he made to me the other day in the car.One of many conversations lately,...This one was on someone he once respected in his life, an adult male_..." Mom this person is acting more like dad everyday, I have seen that now for awhile, I just didn't feel the need to say anything_"-He is 15, and THAT is certainly NOT a compliment-Ever the Hawk that young man.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Gabbie, well she is Gab..we ask," What do you want for Christmas baby girl?"[/FONT]

_[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"I dunno mom anything Santa brings is fine.. There are alot of kids out there who have nothing"[/FONT]_

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Be the example... Not about WHAT you get..it's about what you give and teach these young people..It will be who they become. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Lately I see too many acting like the rotten kids in Willy Wonka. (okay, only example I can think of as, "I want a golden goose and I want one NOW! trips thru my head)..They learn this from the adults in their life. They learn this because no limitations are set.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Every choice you make has a ripple effect and if your going along skippin thinking those you have wronged by act, deed or word will go unseen, well....everything has a ripple effect.[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Choices are a part of life. Making the right one is often hard because we don't take the time to look at everything it will effect. Even an unkind sentence can have a lifetime of affect long after a half assed apology has been made (oh look there is anger







)[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]So in this time of hustle and bustle, me,me, me and _WHAT MY KIDS_ want...I turn it all around give them what they NEED.. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It also increases the Surprise element







...[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]But every day, I teach them it's about compassion, giving and not some toy that will be played with a month then stuck in a closet because they HAD to have it...and NOT just for the month of December. ALWAYS[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Be thankful for what you have and if it is possible try bringing a smile to someone who is REALLY suffering this season and I am not talking about cash flow..if you have your health, you have everything and can make a difference.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Watch your words, and deeds in front of your kids, because whether you realize it or not, they act and speak like YOU do.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]And for those like myself that are much more aware then the Norm... Not much we can do except watch the others skip along blindly in their "me" world. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sheilds up to that energy..[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Heh I was once titled *"The Ice Queen"* now I find it a compliment..I have no time for any of the deadly sins mentioned. I have risen way above them.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]PEACE[/FONT]


----------

